# vitamin help



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

just posted this in the training forum. if any of you ladies has any input, i'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=933128#post933128


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Centrum is good. Neutral aftertaste and you can get a good price on them at Costco.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah my whole problem is the size of the pill. excedrin is just about the max size i can get down without choking. it would be simple if the pills didn't bother me.


----------



## kira (Jan 26, 2007)

You need to look for vitamins in which the minerals are chelated-those hard tablet vitamins aren't absorbed within your system (roughly 10% of the vit/minerals are absorbed and the rest passes right through) whereas with chelated, about 60% is absorbed-SolarRay, Hammer Nutritions Premium Insurance Caps, or any quality health food store should have them.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Centrum is good.


----------

